# Rally II rims value



## Jfreez (Jul 16, 2021)

I just picked up this set of rally II rims from a 70 GTO. the date codes all look like they are off one car.
Nothing that I would be interested in keeping. I am located neat Modesto CA


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

My guess is 3-$350. Tires are good for a temp roller, but otherwise not much value in the tires. Trouble is finding someone close enough to not have to ship.


----------



## Jfreez (Jul 16, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> My guess is 3-$350. Tires are good for a temp roller, but otherwise not much value in the tires. Trouble is finding someone close enough to not have to ship.


Thanks for the info. I know the tires are spent. I will probably put them up on some local sales sites


----------

